# My Cockatiel has some weird quirks



## Vizkiz (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys! So its been about a month or two since I got Hiko. At this point, hes decently bonded to me. Hes either next to me on his perch or climbing all over me whenever i'm home. I've noticed two weird things he does.

1. Sometimes, when he seems a little agitated, he'll sit at the bottom of the cage. This is usually when I'll put him back in his cage after he starts getting a little nippy at me. He usually perches up when he goes to sleep, but I found him sleeping like that this morning for a little while(I was sleeping in, so I saw him a few times)

2. Whenever i'm in bed, he FLIPS. Sometimes i'll take him out, put him on his perch, and then go lie down on my bed, and he will start singing up a storm. He has even talked when I do this.(I babble to him sometimes, so he was making babbling noises like the ones I would make)

What do you guys think?


----------

